# Reopened: Agents of D.E.L.V.E. (UA/Dagon Magazine)



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 17, 2005)

The extradimensional masters of the Nameless Legion (Dragon Magazine #304) have, for their own inscrutable purposes assembled a team from various worlds whose sole mandate is to enter dangerous situations and recover their objective. This team is known to the masters as the Dungeon Expeditionary Low-Visibility Extraction team. D.E.L.V.E. goes where they’re told, when they’re told… To retrieve their objective. Are there other D.E.L.V.E. teams? What is the significance of the objectives? Do you have backup? Opposition? None of your business, Delver. Suit up, you’re porting out.

D.E.L.V.E. will begin at level 6, with 4-6 players. Most adventures will be loosely strung together from my vast collection of Dungeon Magazines, modified to suit my style as a DM. The campaign will be cinematic, and have overtones of military buddy adventures and espionage/conspiracy flavouring.

*CRUNCH*
32 Point Buy. 13K gp, half total on one item. Full HP 1st level, average after.
D&D 3.5. Unearthed Arcana is used extensivly.
The following variants are always used:
-Spontaneous Divine Casting (page 64)
-Maximum Skill Ranks, Limited Choices (page 80)
-Weapon Group Proficiencies (page 94)
-Defense Bonus (page 110)
-Armour as DR (page 111)
-Recharge Magic (page 158)
-Taint (page 189)
-Level-Independent XP (page 214)

The following are allowed:
-Racial paragons (page 32)
-Totem Barbarians and Bard Variants (page 48)
-Monk Styles (page 52)
-Urban Ranger, Wild Rogue, and Battle Sorcerer (page 56)
-Favoured Environment (page 65)
-Wild Shape: Aspect Of Nature (page 67)
-Spelltouched Feats (page 92)
-Summon Monster Variants (page 137)
-Incantations (page 174)

*AGENTS*
No evil, no loners. These characters will be part of a team.

Characters from the following books and sources will be accepted outright.

Core 3.5 + Psionics Handbook
Eberron Campaign Setting
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting

Characters built from the following will need to be discussed:

Dragon Magazine
Dungeon Magazine
Other D&D & D20 Worlds and settings (will often require backstory to be provided to the DM, including player-generated conversion work for older settings)
Savage Species (case by case basis).

Any Feat/Base Class/Prc/Spell/Item etc. from a source not owned by the DM will need to be given in full.

I will be allowing MM templates, and other as well up to LA (or ECL if you prefer) +4
Once again, anything I don't own will need to be sent to me in full. 

- 

I'd like a concept paragraph or two before posting a sheet. I'll reserve a place for a "I'm in." posts, but I'll want some details in a couple days. Posting will be loose, I'd like daily but know that's unrealistic. I won't wait more than 5 days before moving on with a move though. 

_*note: This game was started by Blue_Kryptonite awhile back but abandoned for personal reasons, and I've stepped in to take it over with his permission. He's got a reserved spot on the Grandfather Clause. Unfortunatly for you new guys, that goes for the other previous players as well. I won't kick a player from the game for a late submisison though. Once you're in, you're in. _


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 17, 2005)

*Present and accounted for.*

I'll be away from computers most of the weekend, so I'll work something up on Monday or so.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 17, 2005)

I remember this game... I'll toss my hat down again.  Fun setup.


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm way over-committed to other games, but I have to say that I love this concept.  I look forward to lurking.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 17, 2005)

AHA!  Erran Steelfist has the possibility of living once again for D.E.L.V.E.!  *grins*  I remember this game as well, and I'm certainly game.  I may do Erran again, or I might try a little something different.  I'll start brainstorming up a concept in the meantime. 

Two quick questions, though:

1)  The _Complete *_ series (Warrior, Divine, Arcane and Adventurer) -- are the core classes there potentially open, or will we need approval on those before putting the character together?  Best to ask now, rather than decide on something and it not be kosher with the game.

2)  The money you have listed to start is as a 5th level character, yet you have us starting at 6th -- if we're starting at 6th, should it go up to 13K gp from 9K gp, or are you preferring that 9K figure?  Just double-checking that.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 18, 2005)

No, that's my bad it should be 13k. And as for the complete series, I might have access to it, not sure. Let me get back to you on that.

EDIT: Yep, I know a guy who'll let me borrow em. "Complete" series is in.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 20, 2005)

So at this point I've got three, the original DM and two of the original players. I'm looking for at least one more, maybe up to three more. 

Blue_Kryptonite
Ferrix
Azaar


----------



## Azaar (Dec 20, 2005)

Keen.  I'll get started on serious brainstorming, then.  I *think* I have a character concept in mind, so I'll work on fleshing it out.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 20, 2005)

An update to Sorrow: I now have six ideas... I'll ait to see what the others put together before I pick one that doesn't step on anyone's toes.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 20, 2005)

An update to Sorrow: I now have six ideas... I'll wait to see what the others put together before I pick one that doesn't step on anyone's toes.


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm interested (and thinking of going with the Shadowbane Stalker, a rogue/cleric combo).

I'm going to be out of town for this Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and most of Monday, but I'm pretty free after that.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2005)

Oooo...I think I have JUST the character for this concept...

Count me in! Details to follow.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 21, 2005)

Allright. Nice to have you Shayuri, I've played with you before, is some now dead campaign or other. As it stands we've got Blue_Kryptonite being... Blue_Kryptonite, Ferrix giving it a second go (no char details yet), Azaar potential taking up his old character from the previous campaign or something "completely" new (), IcyCool with a tentative maybe on a Shadowbane Stalker (which I'll need if not a full writeup than a referance to the source) and Shayuri with "just the character." I'll keep us on recruiting for a couple more days while we iron out details, I'd like another player but we can launch with 5 if it comes to that.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorrow how would you feel about an artificer from eberron?  or possibly a warlock.  eather idea ok?


----------



## Azaar (Dec 21, 2005)

Heh.  I was thinking perhaps Fighter 1/Warlock 5 for myself.  I might try something else, though.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> I'd like a concept paragraph or two before posting a sheet. I'll reserve a place for a "I'm in." posts, but I'll want some details in a couple days. Posting will be loose, I'd like daily but know that's unrealistic. I won't wait more than 5 days before moving on with a move though.




Concept...

Brynrock Shadowstone... a female dwarven rogue/fighter. She is not the best person to talk to (not even going to touch the cha stat with points  ), unless it's with the end of one of her elven short blades, that she duel weilds. She is a loyal companion, if not a little unruly at times. She wears dark colors and almost always (and no one can recall seeing her without) seems to wear a mask and full, non-revealing clothing, including gloves, to hide the torture she endured in her younger years. She escaped that master, whom she slew. She ventured about doing a little of this and a little of that (all none to legal and all that.   ) until she was approached to join a specialized team known as D.E.L.V.E.

I've lurked about for sometime on the ENWorld forums but have only recently started playing in some of the PbPs offered. Two have fallen through (the DMs just stopped posting) and the recent ( http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2772713 ) is going strong (although the DM and one of the players are now away for 2 weeks) where I play Makh. I'm a dedicated player to the RPGs I play and can usually post on these boards several times a day. 

If you are looking for anything more at this time, feel free to ask. 

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry about that Sorrow, Shadowbane Stalker is in the ... Complete Adventurer I think.  If you'd rather, I'll happily go Arcane Trickster instead.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2005)

Right now I'm nursing the concept of Thorn...a fighter/rogue who specializes in the spiked chain. Possibly gunning for Shadowdancer class later on. I do see however that there's another fighter/rogue idea being floated... Of course, I'm sure there's enough variability in those classes we can avoid toe-stomping. 

How do you feel about tieflings, by the way? I like some of the flavor of having Thorn be one, but I'm not sure if that fits the game idea. She wouldn't be evil...just conflicted.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 23, 2005)

Sweet, up to 6.

Blue_Kryptonite holding off for the others with something probably odd... like usual.
Ferrix, undecided.
Azaar, Fighter/Warlock... ish. (Sounds fine to me)
IcyCool, Shadowbane Stalker (if I can find the Complete Adventurer) or Arcane Trickster
Shayuri, with Thorn. (Tiefling fine, evil races become neutral after the Legion conditioning)
JonnyFive, Artificer (awesome idea), Warlock maybe (I need to know which book this is from)

Songdragon, beaten to the punch. If someone falls through you're in. Feel free to work up a sheet and hang on to it for a quick approval.

Allright people, lets get to the crunch.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 23, 2005)

Warlock is in _Complete Arcane_.  Fun little class.


----------



## Songdragon (Dec 23, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Songdragon, beaten to the punch. If someone falls through you're in. Feel free to work up a sheet and hang on to it for a quick approval.




Well that's a bummer  :\  The character is pretty well made up, merely had to pick out equipment and flesh out the backgound. Sounded like a cool campaign idea too. Enjoy.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 24, 2005)

ok artificer it is 
just some questions if i take the Extraordinary Artisan feat 2x, how much % of gp cost do i wack off? also would you allow dragonmarks?

oh the concept for my artificer: gonna work on the backround an personality a bit, but i'm thingking someone who loves magic items, not necesarily using htem just loves finding and crafting.  a devout follower of Wee Jas.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 24, 2005)

JonnyFive:  Just my gut suspicion here, but I'm betting Extraordinary Artisan won't stack the way you're thinking.  The wording of the feat suggests (at least to me, but Sorrow The Man Bear's the final arbiter on that) that it's pretty much a one-shot deal.

Sorrow:  I've decided to revamp Erran Steelfist, after all.  Psychic Warrior 1/Monk 5.  However, I found that I screwed up a few things when I did the original writeup, mostly from not being as familiar with _Unearthed Arcana_ as I've been getting over the last week or so, so getting the crunch ready will take a little more time than I thought.

I do, however, need a quick ruling on the Weapon Groups that I would have access to, since Psychic Warrior is my first-level class (and, therefore, the class that I should be looking at -- with the multiclassing restrictions monks have, it's easier for me to take Psychic Warrior 1 first before progressing as a monk).  Fighter has Weapon Group (basic weapons) plus any four weapon groups; Paladins and Rangers have Weapon Group (basic weapons) plus any three weapon groups.  I'm assuming Psychic Warrior would be in the same category as Paladin and Ranger (and, for the sake of getting my writeup done and submitted as quickly as I can, I'll be assuming as such), but confirmation would be nice (and I can fix it rather easily if you want to rule it a different way).

Anyways, the writeup:

Erran Steelfist

[sblock]*Male elan psychic warrior 1/monk 5*:  Medium-size aberration; HD 1d8+2 plus 5d8+10; hp 48; power points 3; Init +3; Spd 40 ft.; AC 29 (+3 Dex, +4 Wis, +6 defense bonus, +1 natural, +1 unarmored monk bonus, +4 inertial armor), touch 28, flat-footed 26; Atk +6 melee (1d8, unarmed strike) or +5/+5 melee (1d8 + 1d8, unarmed strike -- flurry of blows) or +6 ranged (1d8, light crossbow); SQ elan traits, naturally psionic, resistance, resilence, repletion, flurry of blows, evasion, fast movement, still mind, ki strike (magic), slow fall 20 ft, purity of body; AL LN; SV Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +7; Str 10, Dex 16 (+2 gloves), Con 14, Int 14, Wis 18 (+1 from 4th level attribute point, +2 periapt), Cha 10 (-2 racial Cha).  Height:  6’0”, Weight:  204 lbs., Eyes:  emerald-green, Hair:  red, Age:  23.

*Skills and Feats*:  Autohypnosis +10, Balance +9, Climb +6, Hide +9, Jump +6, Listen +10, Move Silently +9, Search +8, Sense Motive +10, Spot +10, Tumble +9; Armor Proficiency (heavy), Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Combat Reflexes, Improved Toughness, Improved Unarmed Strike, Shield Proficiency, Skill Knowledge (x2 -- Balance, Listen, Sense Motive, Tumble), Stunning Fist, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Group (basic weapons), Weapon Group (crossbows), Weapon Group (heavy blades), Weapon Group (monk weapons).

*Special Qualities*:  Elan traits (aberration -- no darkvision, requires only 4 hours in deep trance to give benefit of 8 hours sleep); Naturally Psionic:  2 bonus power points at first level; Resistance (Su):  Elans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack.  As an immediate action, an elan can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of their next action.; Resilience (Su):  When an elan takes damage, they can spend power points to reduce its severity.  As an immediate action, they can reduce the damage they are about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point they spend.; Repletion (Su):  An elan can sustain their bodies without need of food or water.  If they spend 1 power point, an elan does not have to eat or drink for 24 hours.; Flurry of Blows (Ex):  extra attack (with -2 penalty), Evasion (Ex):  successful Reflex saving throw against magical or unusual attack deals no damage (unarmored or light armor only), Fast Movement (Ex):  enhanced monk speed; Still Mind (Ex):  +2 bonus on saves against enchantment spells and effects; Ki Strike (Su):  unarmed attacks act as magical weapons for purposes of overcoming damage reduction; Slow Fall (Ex):  monk can use wall (if within arm’s reach) to slow their descent and take less damage; Purity of Body (Ex):  monk is immune to all diseases that are not magical or supernatural in nature.

*Psionics*:  inertial armor (cost:  1 power point)

*Possessions*:  Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000 gp), Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000 gp), Bag of Holding (type I) (2,500 gp), Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000 gp), masterwork light crossbow with 50 bolts (340 gp).  Miscellaneous equipment:  bedroll, chalk (10 pieces), flint and steel, small steel mirror, belt pouch, 30 days of trail rations, 50’ silk rope, tent, torches (10), waterskin, monk’s outfit (3) -- 62 gp, 3 sp.  Total Funds Remaining:  97 gp, 7 sp.


Erran Steelfist, originally a monk, was selected as an aspirant by the elan council, and underwent the psionic ritual that transformed him from a human into an elan once he was accepted.  Deciding to try a new life for himself, Erran tried to devote himself to becoming a psychic warrior, but found that the memories he retained were more powerful than his new devotion.  Returning to his original calling as a monk, Erran has since traveled the realms, acting as an impromptu champion of order.  With the inherent secrecy of being an elan, however, it seemed all too ironic when he was approached by the Nameless Legion to become a member of D.E.L.V.E.  With a couple of missions under his belt, however, Erran has overcome his initial reluctance through his association with D.E.L.V.E., and awaits his next mission to see what happens next.[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 24, 2005)

Azaar said:
			
		

> JonnyFive:  Just my gut suspicion here, but I'm betting Extraordinary Artisan won't stack the way you're thinking.  The wording of the feat suggests (at least to me, but Sorrow The Man Bear's the final arbiter on that) that it's pretty much a one-shot deal.




actualy under the feat chart on page 49 of the eberron campaign settings, the feats for item creation have the "2" subnote witch states that they do stack. i just want to know how.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 24, 2005)

Huh, so it does.  I stand corrected.

Hmm... from the looks of it, and given that caveat on p. 49, I'd probably say it would be like this -- the first time, it cuts down the cost by 25%, like so:

10,000 gp x 0.75 = 7,500 gp

The second time, it takes the modified cost from the first use of the feat, and cuts 25% off that cost, like this:

7,500 gp x 0.75 = 5,625 gp

The reason I'm going with this is because, if you just stack 25% + 25%, you'd have 50% off.  Another couple of times where you'd take the feat, and you can pretty much make everything for free in terms of monetary cost.  To my mind, that's pretty broken.  With the method I've put forth, it's the law of diminishing returns.  You're still paying a cheaper price with the second feat than with the first time you selected the feat, but you'll always have to pay something, and you're losing a feat selection to do it.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 24, 2005)

thats true, but you also have to look at the cost. 4 feats, now lets say you want it it with no xp, no cost and in no time, thats 12 feats.  still i want the gm's ruling on it, but eather way i'm kool with it


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 25, 2005)

Erran looks pretty good. I don't have acess to me books being it's Christmas day and I'm with family. I'll go through him a little more thuroghly, but yes, Basic +3 is fine for the Psychic Warrior.

As the for the Artificer thing, I would give a very tentative yes. Lemme go through the Eberron book myself when I get home and get the answer. As for now though, it's okay. But, have an alternate choice for your feats ready.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 25, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> As the for the Artificer thing, I would give a very tentative yes. Lemme go through the Eberron book myself when I get home and get the answer. As for now though, it's okay. But, have an alternate choice for your feats ready.





ok, no problem with that


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 26, 2005)

Ya know what, if its ok with you sorrow i'll just go with the warlock.  the artificer rocks, but i dont wanna have an item junky.  the real reason i wanted him was the taking 10 on a UMD, so he could get everybody the heck outa dodge with the right items, an ability that the warlock gets at level 4.  just let me know if the warlock is ok and i'l finish finilization, as the skills and abilitys arnt going to change much.


----------



## Azaar (Dec 27, 2005)

The revamped Erran Steelfist:

[sblock]*Male elan psychic warrior 1/monk 5*:  Medium-size aberration; HD 1d8+2 plus 5d8+10; hp 48; power points 3; Init +3; Spd 40 ft.; AC 29 (+3 Dex, +4 Wis, +6 defense bonus, +1 natural, +1 unarmored monk bonus, +4 inertial armor), touch 28, flat-footed 26; Atk +6 melee (1d8, unarmed strike) or +5/+5 melee (1d8 + 1d8, unarmed strike -- flurry of blows) or +6 ranged (1d8, light crossbow); SQ elan traits, naturally psionic, resistance, resilence, repletion, flurry of blows, evasion, fast movement, still mind, ki strike (magic), slow fall 20 ft, purity of body; AL LN; SV Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +7; Str 10, Dex 16 (+2 gloves), Con 14, Int 14, Wis 18 (+1 from 4th level attribute point, +2 periapt), Cha 10 (-2 racial Cha).  Height:  6’0”, Weight:  204 lbs., Eyes:  emerald-green, Hair:  red, Age:  23.

*Skills and Feats*:  Autohypnosis +10, Balance +9, Climb +6, Hide +9, Jump +6, Listen +10, Move Silently +9, Search +8, Sense Motive +10, Spot +10, Tumble +9; Armor Proficiency (heavy), Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Combat Reflexes, Improved Toughness, Improved Unarmed Strike, Shield Proficiency, Skill Knowledge (x2 -- Balance, Listen, Sense Motive, Tumble), Stunning Fist, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Group (basic weapons), Weapon Group (crossbows), Weapon Group (heavy blades), Weapon Group (monk weapons).

*Special Qualities*:  Elan traits (aberration -- no darkvision, requires only 4 hours in deep trance to give benefit of 8 hours sleep); Naturally Psionic:  2 bonus power points at first level; Resistance (Su):  Elans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack.  As an immediate action, an elan can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of their next action.; Resilience (Su):  When an elan takes damage, they can spend power points to reduce its severity.  As an immediate action, they can reduce the damage they are about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point they spend.; Repletion (Su):  An elan can sustain their bodies without need of food or water.  If they spend 1 power point, an elan does not have to eat or drink for 24 hours.; Flurry of Blows (Ex):  extra attack (with -2 penalty), Evasion (Ex):  successful Reflex saving throw against magical or unusual attack deals no damage (unarmored or light armor only), Fast Movement (Ex):  enhanced monk speed; Still Mind (Ex):  +2 bonus on saves against enchantment spells and effects; Ki Strike (Su):  unarmed attacks act as magical weapons for purposes of overcoming damage reduction; Slow Fall (Ex):  monk can use wall (if within arm’s reach) to slow their descent and take less damage; Purity of Body (Ex):  monk is immune to all diseases that are not magical or supernatural in nature.

*Psionics*:  inertial armor (cost:  1 power point)

*Possessions*:  Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000 gp), Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000 gp), Bag of Holding (type I) (2,500 gp), Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000 gp), masterwork light crossbow with 50 bolts (340 gp).  Miscellaneous equipment:  bedroll, chalk (10 pieces), flint and steel, small steel mirror, belt pouch, 30 days of trail rations, 50’ silk rope, tent, torches (10), waterskin, monk’s outfit (3) -- 62 gp, 3 sp.  Total Funds Remaining:  97 gp, 7 sp.


Erran Steelfist, originally a monk, was selected as an aspirant by the elan council, and underwent the psionic ritual that transformed him from a human into an elan.  Deciding to try a new life for himself, Erran tried to devote himself to becoming a psychic warrior, but found that the memories he retained were more powerful than his new devotion.  Returning to his original calling as a monk, Erran has since traveled the realms, acting as an impromptu champion of order.  With the inherent secrecy of being an elan, however, it seemed all too fitting when he was approached by the Nameless Legion to become a member of D.E.L.V.E.  Now, he awaits his first mission… and his fellow team members… with some trepidation.  But he is intent on performing to the best of his abilities.[/sblock]


----------



## garlicnation (Dec 27, 2005)

If there is room, I would love to submit a spellsword charachter. If you don't know, this is a PrC from complete warrior that gives half spell progression, and as it levels up, ignores up to 30% arcane spell failure. It can channel spells into the sword, which then strike the next foe hit. If the class works for you, or you want the full version, reply or email.


----------



## IcyCool (Dec 27, 2005)

Character blurb and sheet:

Harlan T. Krauss is a liar and a scoundrel, but he's also the man to see if you need certain things done.  His jovial manner puts folks at ease around him, and he's usually quick to make friends.  Unfortunately, he's sometimes quick to make enemies as well.  But Harlan isn't discouraged.

Harlan is fond of telling tall tales, but unfortunately, he isn't very good at it.  More than once his outrageous claims have gotten him into his fair share of trouble, but he always seems to come out ok.  He claims that trouble is his middle name, and he certainly excels in getting himself into it.  When approached about joining D.E.L.V.E., Harlan jumped at the chance, as he was evading capture for a crime which he claims he was wrongly accused of committing.

[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B] Harlan T. Krauss
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue 3/Wizard 3 
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 6        [B]XP:[/B] 0   
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B]  32 (3d6 + 3d4 + 12)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] --/----
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +0    +3    +0    +0    +1    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 18              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2    +1    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +3    +1    +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      4    +0    +1    +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Short Sword               +7      1d6+1     19-20x2
Short Sword(Pri.)         +5      1d6+1     19-20x2
Short Sword(Off.)         +5      1d6+1     19-20x2
Unarmed Strike            +6      1d3+0        20x2
Longbow                   +6      1d8+0        20x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Goblin, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Sneak Attack +2d6,
Trapfinding,
Evasion,
Trap Sense +1,
Summon Familiar,
Arcane Spells: 4/3/2

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Unarmed Strike (Human Bonus),
Weapon Finesse (1st),
Two-Weapon Fighting (3rd),
Scribe Scroll (Wizard 1st Bonus),
Practiced Spellcaster (6th)

[B]Skills Known:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 9/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    9    +3          +12
Concentration              9    +2          +11
Decipher Script            9    +3          +12
Disable Device             9    +3          +12
Escape Artist              9    +3          +12(+18, Vest of Escape)
Hide                       9    +3          +12
Knowledge[Arcana]          9    +3          +12
Move Silent                9    +3          +12
Open Lock                  9    +3          +12(+16, Vest of Escape)
Search                     9    +3          +12
Spellcraft                 9    +3          +12
Tumble                     9    +3          +12

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Short Sword +1        2,310gp    2lb
Short Sword +1        2,310gp    2lb
Vest of Escape        5,200gp   --lb
Cloak of Resistance+1 1,000gp    1lb
Ring of Protection+1  2,000gp   --lb
Longbow                  75gp    3lb
20 arrows                 1gp    3lb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]11lb      [B]Money:[/B]104gp  0sp  0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33    66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 28
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 145lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Tanned
```
*Appearance:* Harlan is of average height, with short, black hair, neatly trimmed facial hair, and a wide, ever present grin.  He likes being around people, and has a tendancy to talk a bit much.

*Spells Known:*
0-Level:
_Acid Splash
Arcane Mark
Dancing Lights
Daze
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Disrupt Undead
Flare
Ghost Sound
Light
Mage Hand
Mending
Message
Open/Close
Prestidigitation
Ray of Frost
Read Magic
Resistance
Touch of Fatigue_

1st-Level:
_Charm Person
Disguise Self
Erase
Feather Fall
Grease
Magic Missile
Shield
Shocking Grasp_

2nd-Level:
_False Life
Glitterdust_[/sblock]

I've still got some basic adventuring gear to purchase, but otherwise he's just about set.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Dec 28, 2005)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Warlock is in _Complete Arcane_.  Fun little class.




It is a fun little class. I just got access to the Complete Arcane, so Warlock is good to go, JonnyFive. :ENDING::

IcyCool: Harlan is loverly. Approved. (Minor thing: I see no weapon groups.) ::STAMP::

Azaar: Erran is looking elegant as ever. ::STAMP::

Shayuri: No rush, post holidays and whatnot but I'd like to see some action on Thorn. Excited to see what you do with a 13kgp budget and a spiked chain specialist. :ENDING::

Ferrix: I'd like to see what you've got brewing in that devious little mind of yours.  :ENDING::

Blue... I know him in real life and we've been going over his char a little bit. He said he should be making at least a concept post sometime tonight. ::FREAK::

garlicnation: I will definitely put you on my backups behind SongDragon. I'm sorry you got the wrong idea, I need to change the thread label from Recruiting.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Dec 28, 2005)

I didn't need a stamp, I have a birthmark...

- - - -

The DM made me remove a brilliant and gripping minimalist flash-sequence to write this crap.



> Winged Warforged with powers and abilities far beyond those of mortal rustbuckets.




EDIT: The DM says I'm an ass. So I should post a real one.



> Rocketed as a Dead Guy from the exploding battlefields of Eberron, a heroic Warforged being granted his final reward was somehow cast down into his revitalized body after making it only halfway to heaven. Having only a glimpse of the letters "D", "S" (maybe "5") and "X" on his chestplate before it reconsituted, the mildly amnesiac winged wonder now fights a never-ending battle for Truth, Justice, and the Namelss Legion Way!




That should do it. Character sheet coming. meanwhile, a rough sketch:


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2005)

Paf! You beat me to it. Drats, now it'll look like I'm scurrying to comply.

*scurryscurry*

Behold! Some crunchiness! I hope I did the skills and so on correctly. I've never used those rules from UA before. If I goofed, just lemme know. This build assumes Rogue as 1st level, then 4 levels of fighter. The next 2 levels will be rogue, then I should be able to hit Shadowdancer. I may also take some Paragon levels. We shall see.

Hey, do you allow any of the Tiefling feats from Races of Faerun?

Background and description to be completed soon (sadly nothing to compete with Blue Kryptonite ).

[sblock]Name: Thorn
Race: Tiefling
Class/Level: Rogue 1/Fighter 4

Strength (STR) 14  +2 (6)
Dexterity (DEX)	20 (18)	+5 (10)
Constitution (CON) 14  +2 (6)	
Intelligence (INT) 14  +2 (2)
Wisdom (WIS) 10	 +0 (2)	
Charisma (CHA) 12  +1 (6)

Alignment: Neutral
AC: 22 (+5 Dex, +7 Defense)
Hit Points: 38/38 (avg)	
Movement: 30'

Base Attack Bonus: +4
Init: +5
Melee Attack: +6		
Ranged Attack: +9
Fort: +8	
Reflex: +10	
Will: +3

Race Abilities
-+2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha
-Darkness 1/day
-Resistance 5 to Fire, Cold, Electricity
-Native Outsider
-Darkvision 60'
-+2 Hide and Bluff

Class Abilities:
-Sneak Attack 1d6
-Trapfinding

-Bonus Feats
Exotic Weapon: Spiked Chain
Weapon Finesse
Weapon Specialization

Skills:			
Bluff (Cha) +9	+2
Climb (Str) +10	
Disable Device (Int) +10 +2
Escape Artist (Dex) +13	
Hide (Dex) +13	+2
Jump (Str) +10	+2
Move Silently (Dex) +13	
Open Lock (Dex)	+13 +2
Perform: Dance (Cha) +9	
Search (Int) +10		
Tumble (Dex) +13  +2

Feats
1 Dodge
F1 Proficiency: Exotic
3 Combat Reflexes
F2 Weapon Finesse
F4 Weapon Specialization: Chain

Languages - Common, Infernal, Celestial

Money - 48gp 5sp

Weapons -
Spiked Chain +1	 ToHit: +10, Dmg: 2d4+6, Wgt:15, Special: Cold Iron, Cost: 4325gp

Armour -			Bonus  Max Dex  Check	Arcane Fail	Wgt
None

Gear -				
Backpack, Wgt: 2lbs, Cost: 2gp
Bedroll, Wgt: 5lbs, Cost: 5sp
Flint & Steel, Wgt: 1lb, Cost: 1gp
Small Steel Mirror, Wgt: 1lb, Cost: 10gp
2 Belt Pouches, Wgt: 1lb, Cost: 2gp
Waterskin, Wgt: 4lbs, Cost: 1gp
Masterwork Thief tools, Wgt: 1lb, Cost 100gp

Magic -
Gloves of Dexterity +2	4000gp
Cloak of Resistance +2	4000gp
Potion of CLW  50gp
Potion of Shield of Faith +2  50gp[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 29, 2005)

Sereth's backround an full appirence will be posted later.  also feel free to nitpick for any problems 



```
[size=5][color=white][b][url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=319984]Sereth Merri[/url], Human Warlock 6[/b][/color][/size]
[i]Medium Human, Chaotic Netral,
26, 5'2", 115, Female, jade green eyes, Tan skin, Raven Black hair[/i]

[b]STR:[/b] 12+1 ( 4point)
[b]DEX:[/b] 17+3 (10point,+1level)
[b]CON:[/b] 12+1 ( 4point)
[b]INT:[/b] 14+2 ( 6point)
[b]WIS:[/b] 10+0 ( 2point)
[b]CHA:[/b] 14+2 ( 6point)

[b]Hit Points:[/b] 27 [b]Hit Dice:[/b] 6d6+6 (27 hp)
[b]Speed:[/b] 30ft 
[b]Initative:[/b] +3 
[b]AC:[/b] 20 (+4 Defence bonus, +3 Armor, +3 DEX)
[b]BAB/Grapple:[/b] +4/+4

[b]Fort:[/b] +3 (+2 Base, +1 CON)
[b]Ref:[/b] +5 (+2 Base, +3 dex)
[b]Will:[/b] +5 (+5 Base, +0 will)

[u][b]Attacks:[/b][/u]
[list][*]ShortSpear +6 melee [i](1d6+1 x2)[/i][*]Eldrich Blast +7 ranged Touch, 60' [i](3d6 x2)[/i][/list]

[u][b]Special Abilities:[/b][/u] 
[list][*]Detect Magic- at will[*]Damage Reduction 1/Cold Iron[*]Deceive item [/list]

[u][b]Skills:[/b][/u] (63 points, max ranks 9/4)
[list][*]Concintration[*]Knowledge (arcana)[*]Knowledge (Planes)[*]Knowledge (Religion)[*]spellcraft[*]Use Magic Device[/list]

[u][b]Feats:[/b][/u] 
[list][*]Weapon Prof(Basic)[*]Weapon Prof(Spears)[*]Skill Knowledge[*]Point Blank[*]Precice Shot[*]Spell Penetration[*][/list]

[u][b]Languages:[/b][/u] 
[list][*]Common[*]Draconic[*]Infernal[/list]

[u][b]Equipment:[/b][/u]
[list][*]39gp, 195x10gp pearls[*]Ring of Sustinence[i](2500gp, --lbs.)[/i][*]+1 Mithiral Chain Shirt [i](3150gp, 12.5lbs.)[/i][*]Bag Of Holding type2[i](5000gp, 25lbs.)[/i][*]MW ShortSpear[i](301gp, 3lbs.)[/i][*]Rope, Silk (300')[i](60gp, 50lbs.)[/i][/list] 
Total weight carried -- 40.5lbs.
Light load -- 43lbs., medium -- 86lbs., heavy -- 130lbs.

[u][b]Spells:[/b][/u]
Class: (3Least/1Lesser/0Greater/0Dark; spell save DC 12 + spell level)
[list][*][i]Least[/i]- Eldrich Spear(2blast),Walk Unseen(2),See the Unseen(2)[*][i]Lesser[/i]- Brimstone Blast(3Essence)[/list]

[u][b]XP:[/b][/u] 16000 / 24000

[u][b]Appearance:[/b][/u]
XXXXX

[u][b]Personality:[/b][/u]
XXXXX

[u][b]Background:[/b][/u]
XXXXX

[u][b]Notes:[/b][/u]
XXXXX
```


----------



## Azaar (Dec 29, 2005)

Walk Unseen is a lesser invocation, not a least invocation.  Just a heads-up.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (May 11, 2006)

Okay, nobody panic. I'll open a new Rogue's Gallery, once we get the sheets posted, I'll reopen the in-game thread. I have the last moves from Sereth, Harlan, Erasnyl, Shadowstone and Thorn. I'd need Errans reposted. Then, we move on.


----------



## Azaar (May 11, 2006)

*sobs and panics for a second*

Oh, wait... you said don't panic.

Anyway... reposting shouldn't be too difficult.  I think I can find the rolls I got from Invisible Castle, unless you want me to reroll them.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 11, 2006)

just watin on the links


----------



## JonnyFive (May 20, 2006)

did this die?


----------



## Azaar (May 20, 2006)

No idea.  I'm betting Sorrow's been pretty busy lately.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 20, 2006)

his last signon was on the 11th


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (May 26, 2006)

Busy ain't the half of it. Okay, some explanation and apologies in order. After a minor altercation outside my apartments (no worries I'm okay, now) the combination of medical and legal costs made things... tight for me for awhile. I just got my phone service restored. New Rogue's Gallery and In-Game threads are up.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jun 7, 2006)

I still haven't heard form Shadowstone or Harlan, either in the in game or RG. I'd like to give them until Friday. Then, I'll take over for a round on ther PC's. This has stalled for awhile, and it's no one's fault but my own. C'mon guys/gals! Well, okay, just on guy and one gal, but it sounds awkward in the singular.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 1, 2006)

After the loss of two players, I've got one lined up and I need one more. Looking for one player, the current party can be seen in the Rogue's Gallery link two posts above this. Please don't post a sheet right off, just give me a quick concept (a paragraph or two will suffice) and I'll let you know.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 2, 2006)

Anybody? (Also, bump)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2006)

Here here!

Fourth of July slowdown, also waiting to see how recruiting goes.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 2, 2006)

Keeping things moving along.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 3, 2006)

We can in fact proceed at the moment. It won't be until this mission is over that we introduce the 6th cahracter anyhow.


----------



## Sharon Macguire (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm here, checking in. I'm the one Sorrow has lined up. 

Posting to Rogue's Gallery ASAP.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2006)

Still looking for one?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2006)

With ECL 6 and max LA +4 I could make a non evil ogre pretty quick and be ready to jump in. Or an Azer, though he'd be really weak with only 2HD. Or a natural lycanthrope. Or I could get creative with other sources as far as classes/races since the RG includes a wizard, cleric, and fighter/rogue, covering the basic niches.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 6, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> ...the RG includes a wizard, cleric, and fighter/rogue...



 And don't forget our trusty meatshield, Erran! Welcome aboard, Voadam. Pretty much anything goes, as the Legion recruits from accross the multiverse. Lemme see whatever concept you like best, and I'll work with you from there. Just remember that D.E.L.V.E. means Deep Exploration *Low-Visibilty* Extraction. We don't really want to stick out like sore thumbs in a crowded market or bar. An Azer wouldn't be too bad, the lycanthrope idea has promise, and the ogre sounds fine, if a little mundane. Pitch me a few concepts.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2006)

I had glossed over the "low visibility" part of that, thanks for pointing it out. I've never tried out recharge magic but just read up on it and it sounds neat so one concept to pitch is to go for a straight bardic sage variant which should also make for a decent sixth wheel to a party. A lore focused adventurer with more curiosity and less arrogance than an elven wizard might.   

I've also never tried out a gnome before. Would one of the UA elemental race variants work for a FR genasi style gnome? I have the FRCS and could build a personality/background off both their gnome and genasi type info.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 6, 2006)

hu... and here i though that low visibility ment bring a torch


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2006)

Let me know if the bardic sage concept would tread on the toes of the knowledgeable elven wizard PC, if so I'm flexible and can come up with something different.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 7, 2006)

Bardic sage would be fine. Sounds like something the Bard and Erasnyl would have to work out.  AS for the gnome genasai thing, do you mean an actual genasai, the Environmental races, or the Races of... section? All would be fine, but an aquatic gnome _might_ have a little trouble.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2006)

I was thinking of using the UA earth race variant with a Segojian Earthcaller type background but looking at it more closesly the gem eyes and stone skin appearance, though cool, does not fit low visibility so I think I'll go with a straight gnome and make him from Greyhawk's Kron Hills so he will be a default type gnome without special racial mechanics.

Does recharge magic work with the gnome's innate cantrips (dancing lights, prestidigitation, ghost sound)?

Thoughts on spells, I'd like to check some of my other sources (Spells and Magic, Relics and Rituals I & II, Spells and Spellcraft, Magic of Faerun, Tome and Blood, PH II, Complete Book of Eldritch Might) for nifty new bard spells I'd like to ask you about but here are some core srd spells I'm pretty sure on.

6/4/3 +1 div per level

0: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Message, X, X
1: Cure Light Wounds, Hideous Laughter, X, X, X
2: Locate Object, X, X, X


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> 13K gp, half total on one item.




Does that mean no more than 1/2 on any item or at least 1/2 on one big item?


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 7, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Does that mean no more than 1/2 on any item or at least 1/2 on one big item?




I believe the prior.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2006)

*Janic Roge Gnome Bardic Sage*

Janic Roge
Male Gnome 
Small humanoid (gnome)
Bardic Sage 6
Move 20'

Str 6 (-2)
Dex 14<18> (+2)<+4>
Con 16 (+3)
Int 10 -
Wis 10 -
Cha 18<20> (+4)<+5>

hp 47 (6+(5*3.5)+18+6)
AC 18<20> (size +1, dex +2<+4>, Defense +5, Mithril breastplate +3) t 18<20> ff 14 (+4 vs. giants)
DR 3/-
Initiative +2<+4>
BAB +4 
Grapple -2
melee +3 (+1 vs. kobolds and goblins)
Ranged +7<+9> (+1 vs kobolds and goblins)

F +5, R +4, W +5 (+2 v. illusions)

Feats: Skill Knowledge, Skill knowledge, Improved Toughness, basic weapons, light blades, druid weapons,

Skills:
Bluff
Concentration
Diplomacy
Escape Artist
Gather information
Listen
Perform Chant
Sense Motive
Speak Language
Tumble

Languages, Common, Gnomish, Sylvan, Elven, Draconic, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal, Goblin, Dwarf, Terran, Burrowing Mammals,

Low-Light Vision: A gnome can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions. 
Weapon Familiarity: Gnomes may treat gnome hooked hammers as martial weapons rather than exotic weapons. 
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against illusions. 
Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against illusion spells cast by gnomes. This adjustment stacks with those from similar effects. 
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids. 
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type. Any time a creature loses its Dexterity bonus (if any) to Armor Class, such as when it’s caught flat-footed, it loses its dodge bonus, too. 
+2 racial bonus on Listen checks. 
+2 racial bonus on Craft (alchemy) checks. 
Automatic Languages: Common and Gnome. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Goblin, and Orc. In addition, a gnome can speak with a burrowing mammal (a badger, fox, rabbit, or the like, see below). This ability is innate to gnomes. See the speak with animals spell description. 
Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day—speak with animals (burrowing mammal only, duration 1 minute). A gnome with a Charisma score of at least 10 also has the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. Caster level 1st; save DC 10 + gnome’s Cha modifier + spell level. 


Spells
0 6+1 DC 15 d4+1
1 4+1 DC 16 d4+1
2 3+1 DC 17 d4

0: Detect Magic (G), Flare (G), Mage Hand (G), Message (G), Open/Close (G), Read Magic (G), Summarize (G), 
1: Cure Light Wounds (G), Detect Secret Doors (G), Grease (G), Hideous Laughter (G), Silent Image (G), 
2: Blindness/Deafness (G), Cat's Grace (5 minutes), Locate Object (30 minutes), Mirror Image (30 minutes)

Equip
Mithral breastplate +1 5,200 gp
Cloak of Charisma +2 4,000 gp
Handy Haversack 2,000 gp
Everburning torch 110 gp
5 alchemists fire 100 gp
2 antitoxin 100 gp
Bag of Tricks, gray 900 gp
Rope 100' silk 20 gp
food, water, sundries 10 gp
550 gp

Janic is an eclectic storehouse of learning picking up bits and pieces about most every topic and willing to go into wierd exotic locales to learn odd bits of esoterica. When a priest of Segojian Earthcaller asked for volunteers to find out what happened to a hidden temple on the plane of elemental earth it was Janic who volunteered to make the journey into the unknown and unravel the mystery. Facing traps and hazards Janic made his way to the lost temple and maneuvered and talked his way through to understanding the invasion by mephits commanded by a Hargrinn grue. It was Janic's success in this endeavor that brought him to the attentions of D.E.L.V.E. and he has recently agreed to become an agent, a delver working for grand designs.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2006)

Does a hat of disguise create a constant effect, if so I'll go back to my UA earth race variant idea and use the hat to appear a normal gnome.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2006)

A spell to consider

[SBLOCK]
From Spells and Magic
Summarize
Divination
Level: Brd 0, Clr 0, Knowledge 1, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: 1 book/level
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
This spell is quite useful for a librarian confronted
with a surplus of unclassified material.
Upon casting this spell and touching a book,
the caster immediately knows the general content
of the book, but not specifics such as chapter
titles or information covered. This spell
reveals whether or not a book contains spells,
but it does not reveal any details about the
spells. It also does not reveal the special nature
of such works as the tome of clear thought; the
spell will merely return something along the
lines of “This is a book about mental selfimprovement.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 8, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> ...Hat of Disguise...




Unclear. I would say, the caster level is indicitive. CL 1 and the spell is Standard Action with 10 min/cl duration. I'm willing to let it in, but at a price increase. Tack another 1500 onto it, for the XP cost of the specialized permenancy spell that needs to be put on it. 

As for Summarize, sure.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Unclear. I would say, the caster level is indicitive. CL 1 and the spell is Standard Action with 10 min/cl duration. I'm willing to let it in, but at a price increase. Tack another 1500 onto it, for the XP cost of the specialized permenancy spell that needs to be put on it.
> 
> As for Summarize, sure.




A continuous disguise self spell would be spell level 1 x caster level 1 x 2000 x 1.5 (duration modifier) or 3000gp.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 9, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> ...or 3000gp.




1500+1800=3300. I'm ruling the extra 300 for that fact that it would take more to make the DS permanent as a specialty item, not just the "standard" recipe for a Hat of Disguise.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks, didn't have the cash for an upgrade so I'm sticking with a standard gnome and bought some different stuff. Still no real weapons.   

Finished off his spells, feats, and skills as well.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 12, 2006)

Gave the gnome a name and a background.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 13, 2006)

It's all looking pretty good so far. FInish up the sheet and let me give it a final pass before we get you posted to the RG.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2006)

I noticed three things I hadn't before when trying to figure out what was not complete.

-Weapon Group Proficiencies (page 94)
-Defense Bonus (page 110)
-Armour as DR (page 111)

I was thinking of thrown weapons and slings but that only includes dart and sling while druid includes those plus spears and others so I took druid. What is gauntlet covered under?

What type of bonus is Defense bonus? An AC bonus that applies to touch attacks? Does it apply when flat footed? Reading the description at www.d20srd.org was not clear.

The +1 on the armor seems wasted now, all the armor gives me is 2 DR and gauntlets. I might spend the money on other stuff.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 13, 2006)

Armour Bonus does apply to touch attacks, does not apply to flat footed. 

And you just pointed out an inconcistency I missed. When using the two systems together, (def bonus and armour as DR) you take whichever is highest, not both. Which means Sereth needs to knock +3 off her AC. I could rule for you that the +1 to the Mithril Chain shirt adds an additional point of DR, however. 

And the gauntlet is considered an unarmed attack.


----------



## Sharon Macguire (Jul 14, 2006)

Posted my BG, your bearship.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 17, 2006)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Armour Bonus does apply to touch attacks, does not apply to flat footed.
> 
> And you just pointed out an inconcistency I missed. When using the two systems together, (def bonus and armour as DR) you take whichever is highest, not both. Which means Sereth needs to knock +3 off her AC. I could rule for you that the +1 to the Mithril Chain shirt adds an additional point of DR, however.
> 
> And the gauntlet is considered an unarmed attack.




ok fixed, just let me know what i need to mark down for Damage Reduction, as i dont have my books by me at the moment


----------



## Azaar (Jul 17, 2006)

Chain shirt is DR 2/-.  With Sorrow's ruling (which makes sense, given the combination of Armor as DR and Class Defense Bonuses), that should make it DR 3/-.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm going to stick with the mithral chain shirt and have updated the sheet above.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 18, 2006)

Azaar said:
			
		

> Chain shirt is DR 2/-.  With Sorrow's ruling (which makes sense, given the combination of Armor as DR and Class Defense Bonuses), that should make it DR 3/-.





kk thanks, updating the sheet now


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2006)

Janic Roge is posted in the RG. Let me know when you want to introduce him and I will start posting IC.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Janic most likely won't be brought in until after the current mission. I would like like to see the skill modifiers written out though. Where is the +4 to Dex coming from? Also, no weapons purchased? Just checking.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Janic most likely won't be brought in until after the current mission. I would like like to see the skill modifiers written out though. Where is the +4 to Dex coming from? Also, no weapons purchased? Just checking.




Cat's grace. He has enough duration to make it last continuously on one person with the recharge I believe, so I put it in brackets as a temporary modifier that can be dispelled or he could put it on someone else if needed.

Yeah, he's a no strength non warrior bard depending on his spells and alchemist's fire for combat.

I've made the modifiers and calculations for skill checks explicit now.

Do you want me to come in ignorant when you say so or should I read the IC to get a background?


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 5, 2006)

Go ahead a read the IC, mission briefs are available to D.E.L.V.E. team members at any time.


----------

